

Design Patterns for Avionics Control Systems (1994) - andrewvc
http://gee.cs.oswego.edu/dl/acs/acs/acs.html

======
andrewvc
_" From a structural perspective, an ACS may be seen as an instance of a
Model-View-Controller (MVC) design[7]. An ACS maintains a ``reactive'' model
of the world that is controlled via updates in response to new data sources"_

What's old is new again!

